# Rhino Vivs



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anybody have and contact details or a proper website to order from. 
Any info apart from these two pages:

RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium
PictureTrail

Would like to get a quote/enquire.

Thanks


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Anyone.....


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

i was looking for ages last night, the best thing i found was to reply to the add on here.... ReptileWeb Classifieds - RHINO ViVs i just read that they are getting a new website and price list soon though so i would just hang tight for now.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for that. I've been scouring Google for ages.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

the prices are listed on the page


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

but the prices are going up 10-15% with the new website, if your really interested, by them now?


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

oh poop

will do:notworthy:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Would do but I'm buying a house so I will have to pay the higher prices. (How do you order them???) and whats the delivery like for a two footer???


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well from what iv been told by them, delivery is ridiculous prices so pick up is the best way, problem is they are in Liverpool, perhaps if a few of us got togeather in a while we could get a cheap quote from the reptile taxi people? they deliver vivs etc dont they? not to mention Rhino do discount on multiple purchases 6 or above....... : victory:


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Im after another 1200 and two 900s I want a wall of these I really cant recomend them enough, Mat let me know about prices we could all get together and rent a van and pick em up.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah thats what i was thinking, i need about 6 really (a wall like you) but it may be a few months as the majority of my disposable income is going on two Jags at the min:thumb: il be sure to let you know when im getting some though mate. just out of interest, do you find the doors easy to use as they fold open? they dont get in the way at all?


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

well need to get the husband round to figure out what we want but i dont think liverpool is all that far...we are in sheffield. if i had a garage or something i could rent a van and store everyones but i just dont have the space

will need to sell some of my visions to make space and get some cash.

btw, pythonmorphs...i have my male and female together in a large 5 foot visions but i was considering splitting them (i actually am thinking about selling the male because he is as plain as dog sh$t though i really like his personality) and putting them in small rhino cubes with perches.

what do you think about this?

i have read alot of conflicting stuff about the benefits of putting semi-arboreals into smaller, cubed enviros which suits fully arbs and other people say larger is the way to go...would love to hear your input on this


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

with most arboreals i would agree, but carpets use alot of floor space and spend alot of time on the ground, i think a 4x2x2 is perfect for most carpets.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Azazel777 said:


> well need to get the husband round to figure out what we want but i dont think liverpool is all that far...we are in sheffield. if i had a garage or something i could rent a van and store everyones but i just dont have the space
> 
> will need to sell some of my visions to make space and get some cash.
> 
> ...


It would depend on his size I have kept small males in 24X24X18 high Herpteks, and I know breeders that keep 5-6 foot carpets in Large conticos but I would not do it. As Matt said they use the floor space as well and a bigger viv is better for them exercise wise, This is my rule of thumb under 6 feet long in 3x2x2 and over that 4x2x2.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for your advice, guys.

i think its best to keep my jungles in larger accomodation since they both move around alot...though sometimes they are too lazy to go to their water bowls so they just dangle over their water from the java branches lol

i will keep my female jungle with her gay boyfriend in their four foot vision for now but i would like to seperate them...want to get rhinos but just saw that it doesnt look like they are appropriate for ceramics...which most of mine are on

does anyone know the contact details for the rhino guys or a contact number? if they dont work for ceramics they wont be of much use to me


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Clubing together would be good and get a load collected. I'm in sheffield, however I only hold an automatic licence so I wouldn't be able to hire a van. When we do move we'll have plenty of storage space though.

Can't decide wether the 2ft would be adequate or the 3ft.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

searched and found the email contact for alan who makes the rhinos and he said that you can use them for ahs ceramics...looks great and even sent me some photos of rhinos with ahs microclimates in em

fantastic and plan on ordering a few in the next week:2thumb: 

though i will need to sell off some visions and a few bits and bobs


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes thats what I will be using in them all, at the mo they are in a heated room with mats underneith


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Hi Dani,
just updated my site (not new site) with contact details and new images of 1500 double door and 1200 singel. They even make me drool!:lolsign:
RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium.
[email protected]
Alan


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

they do look very good, do you have that pic with the heater etc in? and whens the new site due?


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

:mrgreen: yes i do have a couple of photos alan sent me with ahs microclimates but they are from a customer of his...i will email him and ask if its ok to post the photos.

i aint his secretary lol!!

i dont know when the new site will be up. i did email to ask him if the prices were still without the 10-15% markup since the ad on cview said they would be as of march 1st...with the new site and that but since i havent seen a new site i will assume they are still the price which the webpage quotes them as.

i think i will be replacing some of my 4 foot visions with 4 foot rhinos but i am pretty happy with my royals in 2 foot vision models for now and i aint made of money unfortunately.

will post some pics of the visions i will be selling as well as a few other bits and bobs in a week or so after my school load has lightened (prolly will sell my old ceramics since i will get some ahs microclimates which i have been wanting) as well as a few snakes i want to sell on.

anyway will email alan now about posting the piccies


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

I would be interested in a couple of 4/5 footers. Please let me know if you are making a bulk order. I have a VW sharan which, with all the seats out, would be able to transports a fair few vivs!!! Also, its in a bit of a state and therefore unlikely to be nicked if parked in Liverpool for more than 5 minutes.
:lol2:


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Hi Royal Boa.
If you email me [email protected]. I will forward you the images of the AHS fitted. I have made these vivs specificlly for heat mats- but...
Up to now they seem to work fine with the AHS heaters. Colin who is the first to use AHS heaters in them has fitted them on a 15mm melamine board then fitted this on the viv. Before I can endorse using this type of heater in the RHINO ViVs, i obviously need to see how Coilns viv stands up to it over a 12 month period. I personally do think everything will be fine especially if fitted the way Colin has fittted his- so the heat is not directly on the viv its self.

As for the website - hopefully be up and running in approx 3 weeks.
Until then - 
RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium

Alan


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

cheers mate, Azazel has put them up, looks good, i cant see there being a problem myself??


----------

